# Opération un iPod pour alèm



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

Voilà, alèm voulait un iPod pour son anniversaire (ca tombe le 29 décembre donc à l'AES Hiver si on arrondi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )donc on a décidé de se cotiser pour lui en offrir un!
Il nous faut 23 généreux donateurs de 15 ainsi qu'un responsable qui irait acheter la bêbête /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Inscrivez vous!
-Kamkil
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Frodon (6 Octobre 2002)

Salut,

Tu peux m'ajouter à la liste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

A+


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

ça tombe bien, moi aussi j'en ai pas, d'ipod...
D'ici le mois d'avril, vous avez le temps de vous cotiser !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
_Un 10Go suffira !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon, un Ti 800, ça fera aussi bien l'affaire... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (6 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Alors rillettes tu te join à nous?


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

Ben non !! Pourquoi ?!
J'suis pas le samu ou l'armée du salut non plus !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Octobre 2002)

'

Pour moi aussi, soucrivez, donnez ce que vous voulez, j'en ferai bien quelque chose ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

On a pas besoin d'un gourou!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * On a pas besoin d'un gourou!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Spécial Frodon :







/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Remarquez on a le temps de délirer un peu vu que c'est en décembre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Avec 10 de plus comme le fait remarquer à juste titre littlescarabé on a un iPod 20go /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

Vous l'achetez où votre ipod ?! A la Foire-fouille de Barbes ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Remarquez on a le temps de délirer un peu vu que c'est en décembre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Avec 10 de plus comme le fait remarquer à juste titre littlescarabé on a un iPod 20go /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Oui,en effet je trouve qu'un cadeau doit être un sacrifice pour être un vrai cadeau  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Je propose donc que l'on y ajoute dix dons de plus(pour 15 GO !!),pour ne pas offrir à Alem,un produit obsolète....
De plus,il aura bientôt droit à reduction de 20%.
Et il faudrait que Aricosec soit le collecteur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
_il faut que alem soit d'accord,car cela peut finir par ressembler à une évaluation sauvage (àes)_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Oui ca vaut le coup 150 les 15go /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
À mon avis il a rien contre!! Il est même plutôt d'accord /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Je demande à aricosec pour la collecte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Où tu les trouves tes 20% /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif Chez CLG? À la fanc c'est 10% mais dans tous les cas tant mieux si c'est moisn cher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Oui ca vaut le coup 150 les 15go /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
À mon avis il a rien contre!! Il est même plutôt d'accord /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Je demande à aricosec pour la collecte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Où tu les trouves tes 20% /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif Chez CLG? À la fanc c'est 10% mais dans tous les cas tant mieux si c'est moisn cher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

La Fnac c'est que 10% !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Alem y a pas un virgin à Amiens ? (ils ont 20%)
Pas grâve  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Kamkil tu peux m'inscrire (dés qu'on a la réponse d'Arico)


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Legognol tu prend part à l'aventure? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2002)

Excellente initiative.
J'en suis.   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Une petite mise à jour s'imposait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

je suis flatté


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2002)

moaurf et pourquoi pas demander à Mère Téréras... mais j aurais tout vau ici... Mon anni c est le 28 décembre si jamais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2002)

Et si Alèm décidait de reverser la somme à une uvre de charité?


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Mais on fait une oeuvre de charité!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Mais on fait une oeuvre de charité!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



C'est vrai que pris sous cet angle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

On aura vraiment tout vu ici !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Faites vite, il me doit encore quelques pièces !!
Il pourra toujours le revendre ensuite pour me rembourser... Hein lapin ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-rillettes
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Allez on te considère comme inscrit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Hein lapin ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



je te ferais un chèque !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *  
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


 *T'es pas loin de prendre ma main en travers de la figure, l'andouille !! Continue comme ça et je vais te maquiller les yeux moi !!*   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Excuse moi rilettes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Tu le fera toi meme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## ficelle (7 Octobre 2002)

moi, je suis contre.... il a les tympans fragile, notre alèm  !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Octobre 2002)

Moi aussi, je suis contre !!
Qu'on se le dise une bonne fois pour toute !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Octobre 2002)

moi à alèm, j'offre 15 euros de cannettes de coca !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Frodon (7 Octobre 2002)

Salut,



			
				kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Mais on fait une oeuvre de charité!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Je dirais plutôt que c'est une oeuvre d'amitié, même s'il semble que certaines personnes ne savent pas ce que c'est...

A+


----------



## ficelle (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr />* Salut,



Je dirais plutôt que c'est une oeuvre d'amitié, même s'il semble que certaines personnes ne savent pas ce que c'est...

A+    *<hr /></blockquote>

justement c'est de l'amitié.
on commence avec un ipod, et on fini avec ça .....


----------



## aricosec (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Oui,en effet je trouve qu'un cadeau doit être un sacrifice pas cher ,car le geste vaut mieux que ce qu'il vaut,
(comprenne qui pourra) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et il faudrait que Aricosec soit le collecteur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
/i]  *<hr /></blockquote>

quoi est ce ? moi ,devenir receleur ?,bon d'accord  ! ,mais alors ça me dispense de cotisation,comptabilité,mise a jour sont suffisants comme contribution,je peus meme lui faire cadeau de quelques mac+ qui trainent a la cave,avec une poignée en peau de vache folle(cuir pleine fleur) ça fait la rue michel,transport facile.

tiendez moi au courant de la progression des cotisants qui semblent s'amenuiser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Sachez donc que mon anniversaire est en juin, et que j'ai 3 ou quatre pseudos sur MacG. Je pense donc, si vous donnez 10 ou 15 Euros tous d'ici là à chacune de mes identitées, vous pourrez m'offrir un écran Apple 23" ! Je dirais pas non! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

Coté amitié je m'y connais, si vous voulez entrer dans le club cotisez pour moi, et vous serez mes amis. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Frodon (8 Octobre 2002)

Salut,



			
				Little rock a dit:
			
		

> * Coté amitié je m'y connais, si vous voulez entrer dans le club cotisez pour moi, et vous serez mes amis. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *



Ca ca s'appelle de l'égoïsme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

A+


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Little rock a dit:
			
		

> *si vous voulez entrer dans le club cotisez pour moi*



Tu joues au golf ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr />* Salut,



Ca ca s'appelle de l'égoïsme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

A+   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est de la charité bien ordonnée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Tu joues au golf ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, aux fléchettes   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2002)

Pas besoin d'être sourd pour jouer aux fléchettes, un bonnet de laine suffit bien !!
Donne moi ton ipod, je te laisserai ma mousse... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

Bah c'est un cadeau collectif pour alèm, dieu du forum, participez si vous le voulez. On oblige personne, hein! (c'était une erreur de ma part pour rillettes) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
De toute facon comme je l'ai déjà dit on a le temps d'ici le nouvel an  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

T'as gagné au quinté +, kamkil ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

J'ai plutot perdu au quinté+ mais bon...
Sinon j'aurai déjà filé un iPod 20 Go à tout le forum /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * c'est un cadeau collectif pour alèm, dieu du forum  *



De quoi ?! Qu'est-ce que je lis ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Alèm, un dieu ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Et Zeus et Apollon alors !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Moi, je ne donnerai à personne d'autre qu'à Higgins le bien monté en personne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Alèm, un dieu ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Et Zeus et Apollon alors !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *<hr /></blockquote>
On a des preuves tu sait meme si alèm n'a pas exactement le profil grec je te l'accorde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
C'est bizarre mais ca fait longtemps que je l'ai pas vu trainer sur les forums Apollon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 

C'est bizarre mais ca fait longtemps que je l'ai pas vu trainer sur les forums Apollon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux l'inviter à dîner ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bah c'est un cadeau collectif pour alèm,dieu du forum, participez si vous le voulez. *



Je ne pense pas que ce soit une opération "léche cul".
Ou alors je me suis trompé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Regarde bien ma génération dans l'age du capitaine...
Tu comprendras que le scarabée n'a ni Dieu ni Maitre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais pour le cadeau amical,comme le suggére Frodon,c'est toujours d'accord  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour les plaisirs de la bouche !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Moi, je ne donnerai à personne d'autre qu'à Higgins le bien monté en personne... *[/quote]

Voici une phrase qui n'est pas tombée sous les yeux d'un aveugle!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une opération "léche cul".
Ou alors je me suis trompé  *<hr /></blockquote>
Je suis vraiment pas le genre lèche cul (j'aurais du le préciser avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
Et vu les conversations qu'on a eu avec alèm je serais vraiment maso si je faisait ca uniquement dans un but lèche boules... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

Attention mon loulou, je ne suis pas le petit chaperon rouge et je ne m'appelle pas Blanchette non plus !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (9 Octobre 2002)

Je veux bien lui payer une biere (ca au moins c un cado utile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
je serais vraiment maso  *<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'entends-tu exactement par là...?
Toi aussi tu es un "praticien" du monte-charge ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Qu'entends-tu exactement par là...?
Toi aussi tu es un "praticien" du monte-charge ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Comprend ce que ton esprit mal tourné voudra bien comprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Tu le savais pas? Je suis docker!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Je veux bien lui payer une biere (ca au moins c un cado utile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Utile pour le barman ué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
... et en plus ca va lui faire utiliser une fois de plus l'étoile noire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2002)

Le montant de la cotisation ne devrait-il pas être proportionnel au nombre de posts ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Comprend ce que ton esprit mal tourné voudra bien comprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Tu le savais pas? Je suis docker!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Docker chez "Légo" oui !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (11 Octobre 2002)

Little rock a dit:
			
		

> * Le montant de la cotisation ne devrait-il pas être proportionnel au nombre de posts ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Si compte comme ca il se le paye plusieurs fois déjà son iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Si compte comme ca il se le paye plusieurs fois déjà son iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>


hein ?? quoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2002)

_ça n'a pas l'air de marcher très fort votre histoire !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  c'est dommage !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif _


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2002)

_Père Noël... Père Noël... Où es-tu...?_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2002)

_bah koi! 15 c'est pas la mer à boire! et quand on aime, on compte pas!_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

* cool idée Kambil!  et si on y arrive..., Alèm pourra y importer mes ex-cadeaux... hihihi  * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
- * Oupsy  *
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

* et hop! j'suis sur la liste... au suivant... * 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr />* bah koi! 15 balles  c'est pas la mer à boire! et quand on aime, on compte pas! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Alèm pourra y importer mes ex-cadeaux... hihihi  </font color>* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
- * Oupsy  *
* et hop! j'suis sur la liste... au suivant... * 
[/b]<hr /></blockquote>

ma pauvre OUPSY,je te savait dévoué,groupy,mais pas servile,acrroc a l'escroc ALEM /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
du temps de tes poemes,il me semblait que tu pronais la liberté de l'anar,tu m'a deçu,un petit poeme a la non gloire du sieur ALEM me semble de bon aloi pour te faire pardonner
alea jacta a l'est  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

ma pauvre OUPSY,je te savait dévoué,groupy,mais pas servile,acrroc a l'escroc ALEM /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
du temps de tes poemes,il me semblait que tu pronais la liberté de l'anar,tu m'a deçu,un petit poeme a la non gloire du sieur ALEM me semble de bon aloi pour te faire pardonner
alea jacta a l'est  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>
Certains résistent encore et toujours à l'envahisseur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
_Au fait je précise qu'on est pas des espions d'alèm inflitrés pour lancer ce post! C'est venu tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif_

(Vous pouvez reprendre du service, là, les mauvaises langues /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr />* bah koi! 15 c'est pas la mer à boire! et quand on aime, on compte pas! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 cool idée Kambil!  et si on y arrive..., Alèm pourra y importer mes ex-cadeaux... hihihi   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

ils sont déja sur iTunes ma belle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif











 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2002)

ça c'est bien aussi


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Little rock:</font><hr />* ça c'est bien aussi




*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est quoi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## bateman (12 Octobre 2002)

ton iPod. tout simplement.


----------



## kamkil (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*










 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est vrai qu'il faudrait rajouter quelques smileys /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est quoi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus gros


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2002)

ah d'accord, d'accord patron mais c'est quoi ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2002)

Une chambre de reproduction pour opposums, portative et sonorisée !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Une chambre de reproduction pour opposums, portative et sonorisée !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

TheBig n'en a pas encore ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* ah d'accord, d'accord patron mais c'est quoi ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Fiche technique  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## aricosec (15 Octobre 2002)

mon trés cher ALEM je t'ai trouvé un beau IPOD,je l'ai posé là,viens donc le chercher . /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 







 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Little rock:</font><hr />* 

Fiche technique  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Si en plus faut qu'il s'em... combre de piles rechargeables c'est plus la peine... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Si en plus faut qu'il s'em... combre de piles rechargeables c'est plus la peine... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
En étant moyennement bricoleur, il suffit, de fabriquer une machine dynamoélectrique qui transformera son énergie mécanique en énergie électrique qui elle génère un courant continu. Il faudra seulement doser l'effort afin de ne pas créer une surtension fatale à l'appareil. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (16 Octobre 2002)

Va falloit installer une résistance variable aux vues des variations d'énergies dépensées par alèm... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
D'un moment à l'autre il sautille partout (ou sur mackie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) et juste après c'est le repos du guerrier.. va pas faire long feu sa nouvelle acquisition /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

On va se cotiser pour lui acheter un transfo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Allez un petit rappel ca peut pas faire de mal et puis il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

C'est bon non ? ça fait 79,80 euros chacun, quand on aime on ne compte pas, comme disait je sais plus qui. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* -Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Allez un petit rappel ca peut pas faire de mal et puis il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il me semble que kamkil a oublié de s'inscrire sur la liste... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Il me semble que kamkil a oublié de s'inscrire sur la liste... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ben c'est normal,c'est lui le promoteur,moi je suis recuperateur,donc tout les ceusses qui ont une fonction en  * "EUR"* ne cotise pas pour l'escroc allumette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,inscriver vos fonctions ICI !
kamkil = promoteur
aricosec = recuperateur
tanplan = raleur


merci arico !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Il me semble que kamkil a oublié de s'inscrire sur la liste... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il manque Alèm aussi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Bah quoi... il peut aussi participer... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

ben c'est normal,c'est lui le promoteur,moi je suis recuperateur,donc tout les ceusses qui ont une fonction en   "EUR" ne cotise pas pour l'escroc allumette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,inscriver vos fonctions ICI !
kamkil = promoteur
aricosec = recuperateur
tanplan = raleur


merci arico !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

rillettes = mauvais payeur

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Une petite erreure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais j'y étais déjà avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Alors alèm on participe? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

ben c'est normal,c'est lui le promoteur,moi je suis recuperateur,donc tout les ceusses qui ont une fonction en   "EUR" ne cotise pas pour l'escroc allumette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,inscriver vos fonctions ICI !
kamkil = promoteur
aricosec = recuperateur
tanplan = raleur


merci arico !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

charmant pépito AricoVerde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* -Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy

Une petite erreure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais j'y étais déjà avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Alors alèm on participe? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ça fait plus que 66,50 euros par personne à 2 euros je participe    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

ben c'est normal,c'est lui le promoteur,moi je suis recuperateur,donc tout les ceusses qui ont une fonction en   "EUR" ne cotise pas pour l'escroc allumette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,inscriver vos fonctions ICI !
kamkil = promoteur
aricosec = recuperateur
tanplan = raleur
Little rock = calculateur


merci arico !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Je suis grand seigneur ce soir... Je pousse l'enchère à 2.50 !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Je suis grand seigneur ce soir... Je pousse l'enchère à 2.50 !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
Facile, quand on gagne bien sa vie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Je peux pas plus, je me suis fait braqué par les impôts pas plus tard que lundi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Je peux pas plus, je me suis fait braqué par les impôts pas plus tard que lundi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
Faut porter plainte, c'était à main armée ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Ils sont pas fous, c'est plus sournois que ça... Un odieux chantage sur la personne de mon compte  en banque leur a suffit !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Ils sont pas fous, c'est plus sournois que ça... Un odieux chantage sur la personne de mon compte  en banque leur a suffit !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
Les salops /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

C'est le mot qui m'est venu à la bouche quand j'ai découvert le montant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-alèm
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2002)

* J'hallucine*,je n'en crois pas mes yeux,ALEM ouvrant son morlingue,c'est vrai que ça va revenir ,m'enfin ? 

a la vitesse ou les escrocs fabricants de processeurs,change leur fusil d'epaule,quand la quete de sieur KAMKIL sera fini,le saint graal "ipod" sera perimé,ceci n'est pas bien sur pour freiner vos dons /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

et comme MANON

NON ! NON ! NON !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-alèm

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Plus que 57 euros /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

encore un effort  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* C'est le mot qui m'est venu à la bouche quand j'ai découvert le montant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
T'a pas eu le droit à 5% cette année /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2002)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *...quand la quete de sieur KAMKIL sera fini,le saint graal "ipod" sera perimé,ceci n'est pas bien sur pour freiner vos dons /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*


Joignez-vous à moi preux chevalier: nous partons en croisade à la recherche de l'iPod perdu! 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (21 Octobre 2002)

Hop!
Repêché à temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Hop!
Repêché à temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

t'as fait tomber l'ipod à l'eau ou c'est l'opération qui tombe à l'eau ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2002)

cette croisade de maitre KAMKIL , tout a coup me semble louche,serait il apparenté a ALEM ?,partegerait il la meme chambre ? ,KAMKIL serait il un autre pseudo du FOURBE  moderateur,toutes ces questions tourne dans ma tete,et le fric n'est pas pret de tomber dans sa poche

et encore , je n'ose penser a d'autres turpitudes de ces etres avides ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

le * corbeau* a encore frappé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2002)

*¡Hola! el compañíaaaaa!*   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*Gloria au  guapo Don Quichot y Viva l'opération iPod pour iHalèm!!  Allô! Allô!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

*Mazette! Mettez-y mi too!*   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


*¡Adiós amigos!*
  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kamkil (22 Octobre 2002)

Héhé
Nan vous saurez pô /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Alèm arriverait-il à faire des fautes exprès? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Héhé
Nan vous saurez pô /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Alèm arriverait-il à faire des fautes exprès? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

en passant, t'as oublié lolita /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  quoique !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Gargamel (15 Novembre 2002)

* 
-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-alèm
-Lolita
-Gargamel
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
*


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Un courageux qui a en plus parcouru un vieux post!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca mérite une médaille


----------



## Blob (16 Novembre 2002)

J'ai l'impression de t'avoir déja vu qque part toi


----------



## kamkil (17 Novembre 2002)

Gargamel, comme Blob j'ai une impression de déjà vu! Tu ressemble au dénommé didier guillon si mes souvenirs sont exacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors vous êtes de la même famille, la même personne ou une erreur?


----------



## Gargamel (23 Novembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Gargamel, comme Blob j'ai une impression de déjà vu! *



t'es qui toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je m'appelle Zaki (mes initiales : Z. T. J. I. H., sujet de son roi) = un petit con de pécéiste copain d'alèm. plutot : de cette raclure d'alèm. d'ailleurs, vous savez où il traine ses fesses ?





oh !!!!! mais il y aun smilie en plus :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

vous n'auriez pas le même en musulman ?? c'est ramadan en ce moment.


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr />* 

t'es qui toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je m'appelle Zaki (mes initiales : Z. T. J. I. H., sujet de son roi) = un petit con de pécéiste copain d'alèm. plutot : de cette raclure d'alèm. d'ailleurs, vous savez où il traine ses fesses ?





oh !!!!! mais il y aun smilie en plus :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

vous n'auriez pas le même en musulman ?? c'est ramadan en ce moment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

euh kestufous là toah ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




didjiou, je te phone ce soir pour aller fêter cette fin de ramadan mon gros !


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr />*  
-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-alèm
-Lolita
-Gargamel
-Grape
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-




*<hr /></blockquote>

ça fait pas beaucoup !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais je vous comprends !!_


----------



## zele (6 Décembre 2002)

-Kamkil
-Frodon
-petit scarabé
-Foquenne
-macinside
-Oupsy
-alèm
-Lolita
-Gargamel
-Zele
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
[/b] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un pitit zèle de zele qui sait y en aura pititre d'autre...


----------



## Blob (29 Décembre 2002)

Alors kamkil tu l'as mit ou l'ipod a alem? il va falloir venir le chercher chez toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il peut prendre ton bipro en compensation non? )


----------

